# TAKING OVER MY KING SIZED BED



## peppermintpatty (Mar 22, 2011)

Although, even if I was in a twin sized bed, I would still be smashed and squished! :-*


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful dogs you have there. So, do you sleep in the spare bed ;D


----------



## peppermintpatty (Mar 22, 2011)

Believe me, I've tried to sneak into my son's queen sized bed when he's not home, but the dogs realize I'm not there and come find me. lol


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Aw. Too cute.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh yes, I understand exactly what you're feeling. We have a King size bed with two Vizslas sharing it with us. We often race to the bedroom to get our spot. The younger one is much more cuddly and likes to sleep right by our heads. The older one will stay at the foot of the bed. Sleep deprived definitely, but enjoy them immensely.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I noticed you have quite the large dog family! I can imagine it's difficult to get ANY space on the bed with them, I find it hard enough with one dog!


----------



## peppermintpatty (Mar 22, 2011)

Kobi said:


> I noticed you have quite the large dog family! I can imagine it's difficult to get ANY space on the bed with them, I find it hard enough with one dog!


Sasha and Sami live with my ex-husband, but I see them all the time and occasionally they will spend the weekend, so I end up with all 4 in the bed. Two usually under the covers (V's) and two on top. haha



Kailua said:


> Oh yes, I understand exactly what you're feeling. We have a King size bed with two Vizslas sharing it with us. We often race to the bedroom to get our spot. The younger one is much more cuddly and likes to sleep right by our heads. The older one will stay at the foot of the bed. Sleep deprived definitely, but enjoy them immensely.


Me too sleep deprived! lol 
Isn't it funny that when you try and push them over (when they are hogging all the space), they act sooo inconvenienced? haha


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

So adorable! That's a big dog family!

I love the pics with just the feet poking out. I have one of those that I think I will post because we laugh every time we look at it!


----------

